# Visit to the Novi Pazar town and land security zone (KZB)



## Spelingmistakes (Jul 5, 2010)

http://www.armyinfoforum.org/Armybl...nistra-i-nacelnika-novom-pazaru-foto-i-video/

Part 1
[video=youtube;uG38Vn87tYQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uG38Vn87tYQ[/video]
Part 2
[video=youtube;ytuybrMXx0I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ytuybrMXx0I[/video]
Part 3
[video=youtube;E4CibsK51yg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E4CibsK51yg[/video]


----------

